# groundhog day = η μέρα της μαρμότας



## nickel (Aug 26, 2010)

Κάτι που συχνά ξεχνούν τα λεξικά (στα αγγλικά πάντως υπάρχουν πολλά εξειδικευμένα λεξικά του είδους Dictionary of allusions) είναι οι έμμεσες αναφορές, όπως π.χ. φράσεις και εκφράσεις που έχουν σαν αφετηρία κάποιο γεγονός ή κάποιο ανθρώπινο δημιούργημα (βιβλίο, ταινία κ.λπ.). Όταν ήταν στην επικαιρότητα το έργο ή το γεγονός, η έκφραση κυκλοφόρησε τόσο ώστε να έχει γίνει για πολλούς κώδικας για κάποια μεταφορική σημασία. Ο άτυχος που δεν αντιλήφθηκε τη συζήτηση όταν γινόταν και που δεν θα βρει βοήθεια στα λεξικά, αδυνατεί να καταλάβει για τι πράγμα μιλάνε οι γνώστες.

*Groundhog Day* είναι η *Ημέρα της Μαρμότας*, τουτέστιν το αμερικάνικο έθιμο κατά το οποίο κόσμος και λαός μαζεύεται στο Πανξουτόνι (Punxsutawney) της Πενσιλβανίας για να προβλέψουν τον καιρό των προσεχών εβδομάδων ανάλογα με τη συμπεριφορά ενός συμπαθούς ζώου που λέγεται *μαρμότα* (_marmota_ στα λατινικά και _groundhog_ στα αμερικάνικα αγγλικά και _marmot_ γενικότερα και _woodchuck_ ειδικότερα στη Βρετανία).

Αν δεν έχετε δει την ταινία, λεπτομέρειες έχει η Wikipedia, και για το έθιμο και για την ταινία (για την ακρίβεια, αν δεν έχετε δει την ταινία, φροντίστε να τη δείτε, όχι να διαβάσετε γι’ αυτήν). Η ταινία βέβαια είναι αυτή που όχι μόνο έκανε τη μαρμότα και το έθιμο γνωστά πέρα από τα σύνορα της Πενσιλβανίας, αλλά έδωσε επίσης την ειδική σημασία στην έκφραση «μέρα της μαρμότας» σε σημείο που να τη βλέπω σήμερα στον τίτλο άρθρου του Μανδραβέλη στην Καθημερινή:
*Η Ημέρα της Μαρμότας στην παιδεία: Κάθε χρόνο τέτοια εποχή η χώρα ζει την Ημέρα της Μαρμότας.* [Συνέχεια εκεί.] 

Τεστ λοιπόν. Πόσα ξένα λεξικά έχουν τη μεταφορική σημασία της groundhog day; Διότι για μεταφορική σημασία θα μιλήσουμε και για ελληνικά λεξικά που έχουν την ημέρα της μαρμότας δεν θα κάνουμε τον κόπο να μιλήσουμε.

Wikipedia, Groundhog Day (film): Legacy
The phrase "Groundhog Day" has entered common use as a reference to an unpleasant situation that continually repeats, or seems to.

In the military, referring to unpleasant, unchanging, repetitive situations as “Groundhog Day” was widespread very soon after the movie’s release in February 1993. A magazine article about the aircraft carrier USS America mentions its use by sailors in September 1993. The film was a favorite one among the Rangers deployed for Operation Gothic Serpent in Somalia in 1993, because they saw the film as a metaphor of their own situation, waiting long periods between raids and monotonous long days. In February 1994, the crew of the USS Saratoga referred to its deployment in the Adriatic Sea, in support of Bosnia operations, as Groundhog Station. A speech by President Clinton in January 1996 specifically referred to the movie and the use of the phrase by military personnel in Bosnia. Fourteen years after the movie was released, "Groundhog Day" was noted as American military slang for any day of a tour of duty in Iraq.

Member of Parliament Dennis Skinner likened British Prime Minister Tony Blair's treatment following the 2004 Hutton Inquiry to Groundhog Day. "[The affair] was, he said, like Groundhog Day, with the prime minister's critics demanding one inquiry, then another inquiry, then another inquiry." Blair responded approvingly, "I could not have put it better myself. Indeed I did not put it better myself."

Groundhog Day has been considered a tale of self-improvement which emphasizes the need to look inside oneself and realize that the only satisfaction in life comes from turning outward and concerning oneself with others rather than concentrating solely on one's own wants and desires. The phrase also has become a shorthand illustration for the concept of spiritual transcendence. As such, the film has become a favorite of Buddhists because they see its themes of selflessness and rebirth as a reflection of their own spiritual messages. It has also, in the Catholic tradition, been seen as a representation of Purgatory. It has even been dubbed by some religious leaders as the "most spiritual film of our time." […]

Wiktionary:
*Groundhog Day*
1. (informal) A situation in which undesirable events appear to be repeating themselves in a cyclical fashion.

Macmillan
2 a situation that happens repeatedly in exactly the same way​
Και αρκετές εγγραφές στο Urban. Και, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, πάπαλα. Αν διαβάσετε κάπου τη μεταφορική σημασία, δεν θα βρείτε τι σημαίνει στα άλλα λεξικά.

Απορία. Με κεφαλαία στα ελληνικά; Η *Ημέρα της Μαρμότας* ή *η μέρα της μαρμότας* ή *η «μέρα της μαρμότας»*;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2010)

Το αγγλογερμανικό dict.cc πάντως δίνει την ημερομηνία, τον τίτλο της ταινίας, και τη μετάφραση του ονόματος του μικρού τρωκτικού:



Groundhog Day [Amer.]
|	Murmeltiertag {m} [2. Februar]	
Groundhog Day [Harold Ramis], Film
| Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier
groundhog [_Marmota monax_], Ζool.
| Murmeltier {n}, Waldmurmeltier {n}
Πολύ έχει αρχίσει να με εξυπηρετεί αυτό το λεξικό τελευταία...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2010)

Πάντως η έκφραση «Ημέρα της Μαρμότας» έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί και από άλλους μεγάλους στοχαστές: 


nickel said:


> Καθώς λοιπόν βλέπω το δίλημμα που βάζει ο Α.Π., «Ή θα ζήσει την τελευταία πράξη του δράματος ή την αρχή μιας νέας εποχής», σκέφτομαι πόσο πιθανή είναι η εκδοχή μιας βελτίωσης των πραγμάτων που απλώς θα θυμίζει τη _Μέρα της μαρμότας_. Ή ένα αέναο σημειωτόν του είδους «Ένα βήμα μπρος, ένα βήμα πίσω». (Και ας μη μου πει κανείς τίποτα για «Περιμένοντας τον κοντό», γιατί κι αυτό το διάβασα κάπου.)


 

Παρεμπ, μια παλιότερη γκάφα με μαρμότες: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=65727#post65727.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 22, 2013)

*Liar! Punxsutawney Phil ‘indicted’ for falsely predicting an early spring*

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ring-forecast-article-1.1296056#ixzz2OI4PlUVw


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2013)

Ας βάλουμε και τη φωτογραφία αυτού του όμορφου ζώου...


----------



## bernardina (Mar 22, 2013)

Εγώ γιατί βλέπω μόνο ένα τετραγωνάκι; 

Εδιτ: Ουπς! Εμφανίστηκε ως δια μαγείας!


----------



## bernardina (Feb 13, 2014)

Groundhog Day 2014: Punxsutawney Phil sees shadow, 6 more weeks of winter

At 7:25 a.m. Sunday, a raw, cloudy and damp morning, Groundhog Phil saw his shadow in the small town of Punxsutawney, Pa.
The appearance of Phil’s shadow means winter will extend well into March according to folklore. Had Phil not seen his shadow, it would have meant spring is around the corner.


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2014)

...
Ό,τι και να λέει ο Φιλ για το Αμέρικα, στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε Φιλ, χειμωνικό, σκιώδη και υπόγειο, έχουμε μερομήνια, αυγουστιάτικα, φωτεινά και καιρικά.

Πάντως το accuweather προβλέπει (π.χ. Αθήνα) άνοιξη από τώρα, και για τον κουτσοφλέβαρο και για τον γδάρτη-παλουκοκάφτη. Φαίνεται πως δεν θα φλεβίσει φέτος· σήμερα ιδίως, εδώ τουλάχιστον το καλοκαίρι μυρίζει ήδη.


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2014)

Ενώ στην Αγγλία, που η μέρα των προβλέψεων είναι 2/2 (της Υπαπαντής), η πρόβλεψη ήταν ότι μπήκαμε στο καλοκαίρι. Βεβαίως αυτό μάλλον είναι γιατί οι περισσότεροι θεωρούν καλοκαίρι την εκδρομή στην παραλία, κι όπως πάμε θα γίνουμε μια απέραντη παραλία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2014)

Σήμερα πέθανε ο σκηνοθέτης της «Μέρας της μαρμότας», Χάρολντ Ράμις.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σήμερα πέθανε ο σκηνοθέτης της «Μέρας της μαρμότας», Χάρολντ Ράμις.



Καλημέρα. Εγώ χτες ανακάλυψα ότι ο σκηνοθέτης του _Groundhog Day_ και των _Analyze This/That_ ήταν ο Ghostbuster Χάρολντ Ρέιμις (νομίζω με έι στα αγγλικά). Μια από τις τεράστιες τρύπες στις κινηματογραφικές μου γνώσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2014)

Ναι, Ρέιμις (παλιές συνήθειες, δύσκολα κόβονται).


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2020)

...
Χρόνια πολλά στο πανξουτονικό μας φόρουμ!


----------

